
Dell launches Streak tablet PC across Europe - draegtun
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10146000.stm
======
jacquesm
Very clever of Dell to release in Europe first where you still can't buy ipads
from Apple.

Also nice of them to put voice in there right away, that alone makes it a much
more useful device. Screen size is significantly smaller though, so it is
definitely aimed at the phone market, not as an ipad competitor, though it
could very well benefit from the tablet hype.

One thing apple does a _lot_ better than dell here though is that when they
announce something you can go and buy it. The streak, though announced is not
for sale on their website.

~~~
bruceboughton
The iPad was announced well before you could buy it. This is due to devices
having to go through regulation before release, isn't it?

~~~
jacquesm
Pre-order = buy, see above.

------
cubicle67
Interesting, in that it really blurs the line between a phone and a tablet. It
seems to be pretty much a smartphone (it can make calls) with a slightly
larger physical size, just enough that it becomes too large to be used as a
phone and therefore becomes a small tablet?

~~~
jacquesm
If the ipad could make (regular voice calls, no need to point out the voip
possibilities) voice calls and take voice calls from the network in the 3G
version it would be a lot more useful as a device.

~~~
notauser
Why not point out the VoIP possibilities? I believe Apple/AT&T changed their
terms and conditions and now permit VoIP over 3G.

These days even your land line calls are often converted to VoIP the moment
they reach the local POP. (E.g. BT's C21 packet switched network.)

Give it another couple of years and it'll be all-IP all the way to the
handset. The telcos will do it because it'll cut the cost of the equipment
required in the cell towers and local equipment rooms. IP switches are going
to be needed anyway, and it's cheaper to have one kind of router than two.

Latency and jitter will need to be improved but that'll happen eventually.

~~~
jacquesm
Because in another thread people were pointing out that VOIP was a valid
replacement for cell phone functionality and imho it really isn't.

Right now, if I want to make a call or be called on a mobile device it will be
using the normal phone system, not via VOIP.

------
cubicle67
soon to be followed by the HP Smear and the Acer Smudge

------
petercooper
Where "launches" merely means "previews" or "suggests that it might possibly
be released one day."

------
joubert
"Google has blocked some tablet makers from installing the marketplace app on
many devices larger than a mobile phone."

Why?

------
Tichy
Weird form factor. I'd like just a normal Android tablet, please.

------
ableal
Apparently a 5" 800x480 touch screen:
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/dell-streak-
mini-5-t...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/dell-streak-
mini-5-tablet-docs-leaked-reveal-specs-colors/13087)

Not much different from the top end HTC phones (HD2/Desire), which also have 1
GHz CPU and 800x480 touch screens around 4", with prices about 500 euro.

